# Tikka T3 Lite Riffle



## bigtimehunter (Dec 28, 2010)

I am considering purchasing a tika t3 lite rifle in a 22-250. I was wondering if anyone owns one of these rifles in any caliber and what thoughts you have on it. Let a rip guys


----------



## darton (Dec 29, 2011)

I own 3 of these rifles (243, 308,and 300wsm) all will shoot sub moa groups at 200yds. I handload every thing. I don't think you will be disappointed.


----------



## rasmusse (Oct 24, 2006)

I gave my son a T3 Lite in .30'06. He put a Leupold VXIII scope on it and loves the rifle. He is a professional elk hunting guide in Colorado and says the lighter weight is really appreciated with all the hiking required in the hunts. I have the older Whitetail Hunter Tikka rifles in .30'06 and .338 WM and can verify that they are an extremely accurate rifle. You will not be disappointed.


----------



## fisch94 (Dec 31, 2011)

i have a tikka 22-250 varmite and i love it. accurate and smooth action.great gun


----------



## bigtimehunter (Dec 28, 2010)

Just bought one with stainless steel barrel I 22-250.


----------



## Rumpig69 (Jan 27, 2012)

.243 love it only a Sako would replace it.


----------

